

Whats a good group on Linkedin to meet engineers?   - paparoger


======
gamechangr
That's a little too vague, man

Linkedin is not a great place to meet engineers, maybe the worst. Most
engineers have taken down their profiles from too much spam from recruiters.

------
paparoger
@gamechangr, thanks for the headsup. I am in search of general programmers
with some background in php,flash, C++. I am sure I can always look here at
HN. Thanks.

~~~
hippee-lee
You don't have any contact info in your profile. I consider myself a web
generalist with experience in php. This (web) programming being my second
career I'm not sure how to rate my ability but if you have a well defined spec
that won't change I can provide a solution ...

Anyway, I'm not so confident that I have deleted my LinkedIn profile. In fact
I am working on building my soft skills and that site has been very helpful to
me lately. You can easily find me there or with google. Maybe I can help you?

